# Thank you Cheap Cycle Parts!!



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got my dry box and put it on!!


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Love mine. Great upgrade to an older brute. "Dry" might be a little bit of a strech though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And just FYI the 08+ racks will fit the 05-07s if the "Cut" look every gets old.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

movingman said:


> Love mine. Great upgrade to an older brute. "Dry" might be a little bit of a strech though.


Glad I put one on mine a few years back , doesnt stay to dry when you ride in deep water though , I siliconed the hole in the bottom to keep water from getting in , didnt even see it when I installed it and one day I went into a deep water hole and everything in the box got wet / destroyed , now everything goes in zip lock bags...... just in case lol


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I was going to get a gallon ziplock zip bag to put stuff in. I don't ride in deep stuff like you southern guys do, but every now and then a hole in the creek pops up!! I wanna snorkle it sometime this summer. So I can go straight up the creek!


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

I was actually looking into this a few weeks ago when checking out the new brutes. Thanks for the pic! Looks good.


----------



## mikenick937 (Mar 4, 2013)

05_brute said:


> I was actually looking into this a few weeks ago when checking out the new brutes. Thanks for the pic! Looks good.


 Definitely nice to have a place to store stuff!!! Rather than the stock 05 storage on the back.


----------

